# Buyer's Remorse: New Woodworking Tools



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

Is there a tool you wanted badly, that you bought, and then wish you would have spent your money on something else?


_Credit: Topic provided by @DesertRatTom_


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Several. A 108" x 6" vertical belt sander. Wish I'd spent that money on a Performax or Woodmaster planer/sander. Next is a Porter Cable detail sander. Jumps around and digs holes in profiles.

On the other side of the argument, I've spent money to buy lesser quality tools to see if I liked what they can do such as the Mastercraft (think it is also Chicago Electric) oscillating tool I wasn't sure I needed. It's starting to give up the ghost after being run fairly hard for several years so I went out yesterday and bought a Fein to replace it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Several. A 108" x 6" vertical belt sander. Wish I'd spent that money on a Performax or Woodmaster planer/sander. Next is a Porter Cable detail sander. Jumps around and digs holes in profiles.
> 
> On the other side of the argument, I've spent money to buy lesser quality tools to see if I liked what they can do such as the Mastercraft (think it is also Chicago Electric) oscillating tool I wasn't sure I needed. It's starting to give up the ghost after being run fairly hard for several years so I went out yesterday and bought a Fein to replace it.


Im my case I love my belt 108" belt sander , as it was great for sanding long pieces of lexan , so no regrets there . 

I had a deposite at WP for a Router table that I wanted made by a General ,and it ended up being back ordered.
Then some where I read that the casting wasn't great so I kiboshed getting it , so I decided I better order something else quick to use my deposite on , so I ordered a big arse 240V 15" stationary disc sander thinking that seeing as it has a miter slot that maybe it would be beneficial .

But I wish I had purchaced a bandsaw instead as real estate in my garage is at a premium , and I may have been able to make an attachment for my belt sander to hold pieces of wood at a 45 degree angle to sand mitered ends , if that scenario would have ever even happened . 
So it's pretty much a waste of space having them both IMO

#2 , if I could do it all over again , I would have bought a SawStop table saw instead of the General International model that I purchaced . 
I went with the large 54" fence , and shortly after I joined here I found out about track saws .
I could have saved myself some space by going with the 32" fence instead , as I'd sooner use a track saw to cut large sheet goods and you can do angles to , so it would have been a win win . 

The casting was less than perfect on my General , but after some tweaking it's good now .
I'm liking Saw Stops dust collection system over there blade , so I bought it and now have to modify it to fit mine .
Would have rather just bought a cabinet saw from SawStop to begin with saving me these headaches , plus as an added bonus I wouldn't have to worry about loosing a finger or three.

Live and learn I guess


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Biscuit joiner. Used once and collecting sawdust since. 12 inch DeWalt chop saw-impossible to get a clean cut because of blade deflection, sold & money spent on Bosch 10 inch compound sliding miter. Coping sled, pretty useless item. Total cost about the same as the Laguna 14-12 I can't afford just now. as Joey Brown used to say," Aaaaaah NUTS!"


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Biscuit joiner. Used once and collecting sawdust since. 12 inch DeWalt chop saw-impossible to get a clean cut because of blade deflection, sold & money spent on Bosch 10 inch compound sliding miter. Coping sled, pretty useless item. Total cost about the same as the Laguna 14-12 I can't afford just now. as Joey Brown used to say," Aaaaaah NUTS!"


Geez Tom I beat you in spades . I bought a hot tub that has pretty much ruined my life. 
After using it it's taken my lung function to that of a chain smoker that smokes 14 packs a day. Hard to say yet , but I may have to quit wood working entirely from the lung damage . 

So I had to sell the hot tub and lost over $10,000 , which would have bought me one hell of a CNC router table  ,plus I would be able to breath properly again. 
How's that for an arse kicking


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't think of anything I regret buying. I have a few things I don't use very much. I build rather than buy a lot of things so that helps some. If I see a new gadget and I'm getting a millionaire pain I can usually take a wait and see stance. That has saved me from buying some things I might have regretted later.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Geez Tom I beat you in spades . I bought a hot tub that has pretty much ruined my life.
> After using it it's taken my lung function to that of a chain smoker that smokes 14 packs a day. Hard to say yet , but I may have to quit wood working entirely from the lung damage .
> 
> So I had to sell the hot tub and lost over $10,000 , which would have bought me one hell of a CNC router table  ,plus I would be able to breath properly again.
> How's that for an arse kicking


Tell me more about the tub related lung problems. I have had a tub for years and used it extensively. I have some mild breathing problems but never considered the tub as a source.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

When I bought my Powermatic contractors saw, I really wanted to get a cabinet saw. My wife wasn't happy with that idea, so I bought the contractor saw. I wish I had negotiated better  


Gary


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

billyjim said:


> Tell me more about the tub related lung problems. I have had a tub for years and used it extensively. I have some mild breathing problems but never considered the tub as a source.


Everything went downhill since I bought it . Never smoked a day in my life , yet my oxygen blood saturation is below that of a chain smoker now . When I'm driving I'm actually slipping into the 80's with the oxygen saturation meter . I have terrible headaches because my Red blood cell count is off the scale . Max is 92 and I'm at 184 . And a sleep apnea machine I breath threw at night is not fixing the problem . 

I was using chlorine and noticed I had a terrible time breathing after I used the hot tub , so I switched to bromine but it wasn't much better . 
I'm always wheezing as I breath after using the tub . To this day my inner ears are plugged and I have terrible hearing now as a result . When you go down a mountain and yours ears pop , that's the same thing I have now since using the hot tub except I can rarely get them to pop . 
As for the lungs I went for testing and it's not looking good . The puffer sprays they gave me made during testing made no improvement so there sending me for more tests . The doctors basically puzzled . 
I really think I got a bacterial infection in my lungs called hot tub lung , but I'm not sure. Hopefully not because if its caught to late its perminant lung damage , which would be the outcome in my case . 
They aren't really believing me that I've never smoked ,as they keep on asking . I have never smoked in my life as I've always thought it was very disgusting . 
I'm pretty sure this is going to have a very grim ending .

And if it doesn't get any worse than this . The first few months I used the hot tub I was fine strength wise , but in December I got extremely weak as I was lying in the lounger of the hot tub , and it took me about three weeks to recover . Got in it again and I had the same horrible symptoms of extreme weakness and yet another 3 weeks to recover my strength . 
This is not good news , as they used to put you in hot water to test for MS before the MRI was available . The doctors found that patience with MS had there symptoms flare up while in hot water . 
My mother died from complications from MS , and she could not be in a room one degree over 70f , or she went down hill from the disease . 

So now to boot I'm going for testing to see whether I have MS now . So far my idea of owning a hot tub has really been about a worse case scenario experience. 
I don't doubt the doctor is going to tell me to put the kibosh on any wood working to , but I won't know till there's further testing. I wear a high end mask made for h2s gas , but if I take it off to soon I really pay for it . Hate wearing a mask for hours on end , as it kinda ruins the whole experiance


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

gjackson52 said:


> When I bought my Powermatic contractors saw, I really wanted to get a cabinet saw. My wife wasn't happy with that idea, so I bought the contractor saw. I wish I had negotiated better
> 
> 
> Gary


Gary there is a saying.

It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.

I will be married 50 years in October.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> Gary there is a saying.
> 
> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.
> 
> I will be married 50 years in October.



How right you are !!


Gary


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Not counting the 47 feature all-in-one doohickie that the guy at the woodworking show made look so easy to use?

I think my remorse has been mainly buying things too small. My original drill press worked great, just too small. My current dust collector should have been the next model bigger. My first air compressor should have been bigger.... etc.

sometimes you don't know how you will exceed the limit of a tool until it is in your shop and in use.

The other time I have had a 'tinge' of buyers remorse is when I study a tool, determine it is the best, and finally use the jaws of life to get the wallet open only to have the next generation come on sale.... 

When I think about it, I don't have any reason to complain.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Not counting the 47 feature all-in-one doohickie that the guy at the woodworking show made look so easy to use?
> 
> I think my remorse has been mainly buying things too small. My original drill press worked great, just too small. My current dust collector should have been the next model bigger. My first air compressor should have been bigger.... etc.
> 
> ...


I'm almost the opposite Doug . After having tools returned ruined , I buy everything to big to discourage people from borrowing them . My previous belt disc combo was only 20 pounds ,so after buying new belt and disc sanders that are all over 400 pounds ,it's really slowed down on the borrowing issues.
Hard on the pocket book though


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Several. A 108" x 6" vertical belt sander. Wish I'd spent that money on a Performax or Woodmaster planer/sander. Next is a Porter Cable detail sander. Jumps around and digs holes in profiles.
> 
> On the other side of the argument, I've spent money to buy lesser quality tools to see if I liked what they can do such as the Mastercraft (think it is also Chicago Electric) oscillating tool I wasn't sure I needed. It's starting to give up the ghost after being run fairly hard for several years so I went out yesterday and bought a Fein to replace it.


You will definitely not have any remorse on the Fein...good luck with it...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...and I was convinced "tools" and "buyer's remorse" could not coexist in the same universe...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Only when your tool budget has limits and you find out you wish you had spent it on another one instead of one that didn't live up to expectations.

Fein- German engineering, German made. No more power really but half as loud and half as much vibration. I can't see it being a mistake despite the price. Cheap is a relative term after all.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cheap ain't good and good ain't cheap. As a general rule, this one is pretty good advice.


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a porter cable dovetail jig. Made in Vietnam I'm not happy with and a Roto Zip tool I haven't used in 10 years.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

I once bought a pencil from the local hardware mart. On the way home, I wished that instead buying the pencil, I had the money and could have bought a hammer sliding tablesaw, one of those wide jointers that david marks uses, and a nice cnc router.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

lowracer said:


> I once bought a pencil from the local hardware mart. On the way home, I wished that instead buying the pencil, I had the money and could have bought a hammer sliding tablesaw, one of those wide jointers that david marks uses, and a nice cnc router.


Good one :sarcastic:


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I'm almost the opposite Doug . After having tools returned ruined , I buy everything to big to discourage people from borrowing them . My previous belt disc combo was only 20 pounds ,so after buying new belt and disc sanders that are all over 400 pounds ,it's really slowed down on the borrowing issues.
> Hard on the pocket book though


It might be easier to do as Nancy Reagan once suggested. "Just say no". It would be easier with tools but regarding the topic she was on about it would be terrrribly frustrating.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dejure's signature- "The reason I have the tool you need is because I've never loaned it out".


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> It might be easier to do as Nancy Reagan once suggested. "Just say no". It would be easier with tools but regarding the topic she was on about it would be terrrribly frustrating.


Yes it's been covered here a few times . I hate like hell lending stuff out as it never comes back the same , and I have no idea why people can't respect another persons tools .
I had one employee almost loose it after I told him he couldn't borrow my sliding compound miter saw to cut his mouldings . 
You would of thought I was the worst person in the world by the look on his face . 
And you know for a fact it will never cut straight again . 

He did manage to go to CT and buy a cheap one . He came over recently asking if I had a tile saw . I told him I didn't , although I have a $1000 Dewalt still in the box . Easier to lie lol

We have another employee here that borrows your stuff , then proceeds to re lend it out to all his friends . I couldn't figure out for the life of me why things were so badly destroyed , then I found out it changed hands five times. I asked him if I could get it back and had to go to a buddies to get it .
So I've definitely learned to tell people NO , GO BUY ONE OR IF THATS TO DIFFICULT , THEN RENT


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Yes it's been covered here a few times . I hate like hell lending stuff out as it never comes back the same , and I have no idea why people can't respect another persons tools .
> I had one employee almost loose it after I told him he couldn't borrow my sliding compound miter saw to cut his mouldings .
> You would of thought I was the worst person in the world by the look on his face .
> And you know for a fact it will never cut straight again .
> ...


You're right. At times I've lied to good friends and said I don't own something they wanted to use. I just know they don't understand the real value of some tools, especially when they're not theirs. I've found that I suppress my pride in owning something by not mentioning the tool in conversation, knowing full well that it would be asked for in the future. I play dumb (that's not too hard for me) when others express their needs.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

If you say no enough times they will quit asking to borrow. I don't borrow or lend tools or money. Basically the same thing.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Several. A 108" x 6" vertical belt sander. Wish I'd spent that money on a Performax or Woodmaster planer/sander. Next is a Porter Cable detail sander. Jumps around and digs holes in profiles.
> 
> On the other side of the argument, I've spent money to buy lesser quality tools to see if I liked what they can do such as the Mastercraft (think it is also Chicago Electric) oscillating tool I wasn't sure I needed. It's starting to give up the ghost after being run fairly hard for several years so I went out yesterday and bought a Fein to replace it.


Chuck, I think I may have the same PC detail sander that you have. Very rarely did I ever use it. I think it must have been their advertising claims that got the better of me!

On the other hand, I've had my Fein for about ten years now. That gets used for any number of things, it's a winner. You'll grow to love that tool very quickly.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> If you say no enough times they will quit asking to borrow. I don't borrow or lend tools or money. Basically the same thing.


I lend...
and go w/ them at regular rates....
the borrower gets to watch...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

And if he wants to use while you watch does the rate go up?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> And if he wants to use while you watch does the rate go up?


yes, radically dramatically and having to listen to commentary is done for an additional absurd charge(s) also....


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> Gary there is a saying.
> 
> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.
> 
> I will be married 50 years in October.


Thanks I'll be using that in the near future


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Someone on the Forum has as a tag line, "I hope my wife doesn't sell my tools for what I told her I paid for them." I may be guilty of taking liberties in this particular way.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

You guys have it all wrong. The trick is to get the missus to buy the tools for you. >


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

Nothing I really regret buying but I usually only buy if there is already a need for it. Years ago I came up with three rules for tool buying, a new tool should meet at least two of the conditions: 



1. I already have a use for it.

2. It will improve efficiency

3. It can resell it without significant loss.



Couple of years ago I added a fourth rule that is more of a game: 

4. The hobby should pay for itself.

-- Rick M


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

wormil said:


> Nothing I really regret buying but I usually only buy if there is already a need for it. Years ago I came up with three rules for tool buying, a new tool should meet at least two of the conditions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rick, I agree with 1 and 2.

I don't buy any tool in the hope that I can recoup my money down the road. Hopefully, my tool collection will go to my boys.

As for number 4, HAHA, GOOD LUCK WITH THAT! :smile:


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

I sometimes buy tools and don't keep them. Last year I bought hundreds of dollars of machinist tools at auction to see which ones would be useful in the shop. Some I kept, some I resold, but because I obeyed my rules they didn't cost me any money at all and in fact I made money and essentially got free tools.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> You guys have it all wrong. The trick is to get the missus to buy the tools for you. >


You are right. My wife has purchased a number of tools over the years. Of course, I've paid for a lot of quilting gear and artist supplies. Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Turnabout is fair play.


is there another way....


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

The only people I lend tools to are my sons, or very close personal friend's. I in general don't let a lot of people know about my hobbies, because as soon as people start talking ,sooner or later you get robbed.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I bought a Ryobi single speed orbital sander.... I couldn't control it at the speed it ran ....
I got a deal on a Bosch variable speed model that's a dream to use..... 
The Ryobi went in the garbage....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> ...The Ryobi went in the garbage....


Sometimes it just feels good to toss a piece of crap in the dumpster.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If the person already owns a good number of woodworking tools, odds are they have the knowledge and tools to find a workaround for what they need to do. If they don't, then I autoassume they have no working knowledge of the tool or the job ahead of them. If the person figures they know me well enough they no longer ask for a tool but if I can help them with whatever. This way I get to protect my tools and the people who want something done from damage. In many cases I am able to save them time and money.


----------



## cityguy (Feb 8, 2010)

I initially started with a contractor's table saw. A Delta from Hechingers. Used it to make a dog-eared cedar fence. At the time it made sense. I still have that same table saw but I find that I use it very, very rarely and in fact I use it so rarely I'm thinking I might just sell it for $40. It's terrible for cutting sheet goods but so is a $4000 cabinet saw. It's very imprecise but then I'm not making cabinets. But I can do just as good with a cordless jigsaw or circular saw and one of those straight edges that clamp onto the sheet goods as any cabinet saw ever wood so why bother spending that kind of money on a cabinet saw. In fact in my opinion table saws are really a thing of the past. A nice bandsaw, a chopsaw, a jointer, a planner and a good dust collector are all I really need in the somewhat pricey tool category. I'd like a panel saw but I just can't see spending that kind of money for the few times I got cut up sheet goods. It might take me a little longer with my cordless saw but for $200 vs $4000 I can buy a lot more sheets.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Todd I have a Delta Unisaw and I have to disagree with you. It does a bang up job of cutting sheet goods and very accurately with practice. However, I'm having trouble these days getting the sheets up on the saw by myself, especially 3/4 mdf so a lot of the sheets get broken down on the first cut with circ saw and home made zero clearance straightedge jig. My Unisaw is the most important tool in my shop by a wide margin and I have those other tools and then some. All those other tools are important too but nothing replaces a good TS for versatility and accuracy in ripping.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought an angle grinder from Harbor Freight once. I wanted to use a cup brush on it to clean paint off an outside brick wall. It was just one job I needed it for. I thought I would save money. I hear people talking about Harbor Freight tools being OK so why not. I used it for about 2 hours and my hands hurt. I threw it in the trash and bought a Makita. What a difference.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I learned many years ago not to loan my tools, as I have had the same experience as many of you, but I recently discovered something. I have two special electrician's screwdrivers which are purposely bent in kind of a Z shape, and the shafts freely rotate inside the handles. They were made by Klein, if anyone wants one. Most people think someone broke them when they first see them, but they are great for kind of hand cranking screws in and out of electrical boxes, etc. by just a rotating wiggle of your wrist. No batteries to go dead, like when using electric screwdrivers, and the wrist action to run them is very normal and non tiring. 

Now, when someone asks me to borrow one of my tools, I just pull one of these screwdrivers out and show it to them while making the statement "I don't loan tools any more". They have never seen a screwdriver like one of these, so they think it's broken, and it's been very effective. I'm not lying because I won't loan tools to anyone except my sons, and even they are not allowed to borrow some of my tools, but just the sight of one of these screwdrivers, along with my statement, is enough to make people back off. If they are a very close friend, I'll loan a tool if I go with it to operate it, but they need to be a very close friend or this doesn't happen either. 

I have acquired a lot of hand and power tools in my lifetime. All are about the best quality that were available at the time that I bought them, and my wife has never interfered with any of my tool purchases. But I have always made certain that food was on the table, my family was kept healthy and well clothed, and we all lived a comfortable life. When I bought tools, it was always done with money that did not affect the quality of their life if I spent it. 

Some years after our marriage, my wife admitted to me that one of the reasons why she married me was because "I could fix anything". I've always said that "machines hate her" because she seems to always have trouble running machines, that no one else has any trouble running. She has trouble with the very basic un-smart cell phone that she has been using for over 10 years, when she needs to do anything more than answer it or make a call with it. Returning a missed call is always a problem. She's very smart about many things, but has some kind of "mental block" when she needs to run a machine. I laugh at her frequently when she has these problems, because just a push of a button or two is usually all that's needed.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Todd I have a Delta Unisaw and I have to disagree with you. It does a bang up job of cutting sheet goods and very accurately with practice. However, I'm having trouble these days getting the sheets up on the saw by myself, especially 3/4 mdf so a lot of the sheets get broken down on the first cut with circ saw and home made zero clearance straightedge jig. My Unisaw is the most important tool in my shop by a wide margin and I have those other tools and then some. All those other tools are important too but nothing replaces a good TS for versatility and accuracy in ripping.


consider a tip up sheet mover...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I might have to do that Stick. Gets harder every year to lift those sheets. I made a panel carry out of the upper piece of a lawn mower handle so I can get them to the saw at least.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I might have to do that Stick. Gets harder every year to lift those sheets. I made a panel carry out of the upper piece of a lawn mower handle so I can get them to the saw at least.


we're in the same boat..


----------



## cityguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> consider a tip up sheet mover...
> 
> .


I guess we're just gonna have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cityguy said:


> I guess we're just gonna have to agree to disagree.


huh??


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I too have reached the point where my shoulders and back don't allow me to push whole sheets of plywood through the TS like I used to. I made a cutting grid out of strips of plywood and set it on a pair of sawhorses just inside the door. I can slide a sheet out of the back of the truck and onto the grid for breaking down into smaller pieces. I used a home-made guide for years but recently moved up to a track saw. Depending on what I'm making, I may cut the parts slightly oversize and then finish up on the TS, but the track saw - with the correct blade - can give acceptable results. The plus about my grid is that it breaks down into smaller pieces which get stored on top of a shelf, the saw horses hang on the wall and thus take up no floor space - you can see the grid strips laying on top of the shelf unit and against the wall in the third photo.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

On sheet goods, I've made a set of crossbars that go across the back of my truck. I lay out and cut sheets directly on the truck using a shop made straight edge. I generaly try to leave a factory edge on each piece. I have a store employee load the sheets on my truck, so I don't have to lift any really heavy stuff anymore. Making the cuts square isn't quite as much of a problem if you leave a factory edge to work from. I also use an 18 v DeWalt saw, which is light weight and is easier to hold on track than a larger saw. The 18v DeWalt tools are one purchase I do NOT regret.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@DesertRatTom

With my set-up, I don't have to lift the sheet either - pick up the leading edge so that the weight is on the back edge and just slide it across the lower sheet until it's pretty much over the grid and lower it down onto the grid. May have to slide it a little more to get the end away from the tailgate.

I don't clamp a straightedge to the sheet but use the EZ edge guide to rip the length of the sheet to get width and then cross-cut to length. I can get the sheet(s) pretty much broken down to finished size before I break down the grid and stow it away.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> @DesertRatTom
> 
> With my set-up, I don't have to lift the sheet either - pick up the leading edge so that the weight is on the back edge and just slide it across the lower sheet until it's pretty much over the grid and lower it down onto the grid. May have to slide it a little more to get the end away from the tailgate.
> 
> I don't clamp a straightedge to the sheet but use the EZ edge guide to rip the length of the sheet to get width and then cross-cut to length. I can get the sheet(s) pretty much broken down to finished size before I break down the grid and stow it away.


I like your approach, however, I dont have a lot of space for storage at this point, so cutting it on the truck really works out for me. The crossbars are 2x4, about 5 feet long to span the truck bed, with short crossbars to form an I shape with a few inches beyond that rest on the edge of the truck bed. The short pieces keep the crossbars in position. I have some tie downs attached to the side of the truck to hold material down. I have a short step stool to get me up to the height needed to manage the saw, which is my light 18v DeWalt circ saw.

I like your setup, but my workshop has a small shed door and I can't fit sheet goods through full size, and I don't want to have to carry all that heavy stock from the (roomier) garage back to the shop.

But I do like your setup, and if my garage became my shop, I'd likely adopt your approach.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

What guide is attached to http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...rs-remorse-new-woodworking-tools-img_3035.jpg ?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@lowracer

This is the EurekaZone EZ UEG (Universal Edge Guide), and uses a standard circular saw bolted to a base plate.

EZSMART Universal Edge Guide With Universal Saw Base FREE SHIPPING!! ..One of our Most Popular Products, Watch our Video!

I use it, together with their Cabinet Maker to break down full sheets of plywood into cabinet parts. With the right saw blade, it will give cuts comparable to a table saw.


----------

